# wow



## scottmh59 (Oct 24, 2009)

[video=youtube;VNOxn-paCHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNOxn-paCHs[/video]


----------



## LRG (Oct 25, 2009)

ohhh, i puked all over my pc and i'm still sick. :38:


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 25, 2009)

OMG! That is disgusting!!


----------



## Joey (Oct 25, 2009)

Nasty! :16:


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 25, 2009)

LRG said:


> ohhh, i puked all over my pc and i'm still sick. :38:



Waaaaaaaaaaaay TMI!  :36:


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 26, 2009)

Was that real?


----------



## JTM (Oct 26, 2009)

i don't think that's called a zit anymore, but more than likely, if you live to be 80 or so, you'll have one of those eventually.

most people have a few of those growing.  you don't notice it, but they are there, typically on the back.  

have fun.  most people get them removed by a doctor (my dad had one removed recently where there was about a 1/2 cup of puss), but this is acceptable as well.  they did it right, but might should have used slightly more aseptic technique.


----------



## kevin54 (Oct 26, 2009)

thats sick


----------

